# Wading dangers...



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Please be careful when wading near channels. One step too far and you're at the bottom of an 8ft channel. Don't do that to the ones you love and love you......it happened again in Corpus this past weekend...his waders quickly filled and with all the other gear and such it isn't easy getting out of them quickly...a lot of folks don't realize it but channels in the Laguna are a lot like rip currents off the beaches. Think about it...as long as there is water movement (tides, either direction) and a deep enough trough...Michael Phelps couldn't swim in waders in a channel either...

.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

prayers for those lost and those wading.


----------

